# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  I can't imagine ever being happy again

## recedoroy

I can't take it. I've been thinning since I was 18. Only an incredibly thick mop of hair in the first place has meant I've lasted this long. It starts off-ok my hair doesn't style as good, then ok I look a little worse than I used to but I can handle it, then you start catching the odd angle here and there that you don't like but you can hide it with hairstyles, then the times you don't like what you see in the mirror become more and more frequent, then they start to take over, and its only at exactly the right length, with exactly the right hairstyle, in the exact right conditions, ie no rain no wind no sweating. Now at 26 I've reached the point I've dreaded for so long. Every time I see myself I want to ****ing smash my skull off the mirror. I want to keep smashing it until I am just ****ing dead. I can be going about my day perfectly happy and a trip to the bathroom and a glance in the mirror makes me instantly not give a **** about anything. I went on holiday and my friends have put me in charge of collating all our photos. Every time I try I literally end up in a depression that lasts days or even weeks. I cannot stand the sight of myself. Especially next to them. They've all grown into themselves as we've gotten older. They all still feel 'young'. I'm 26 and I could pass as 40. But worse than that is the unavoidable slide down pecking order of respect. Yes all the jokes are just banter, and they would deny it if I said this to them, but its subtle. People react to you differently. They think they're better than you. My view of young bald people was the same even when I was 16. They were sad cases to be pitied but it would never be me.

If I suited being bald I wouldn't mind. I don't. At all. I had really thick hair and it kept everything in proportion. I have a big head and big features, and with big hair, I was actually quite good looking. Now I'm closer to being ugly. I tried propecia for a couple of years. It slowed it down, but didn't stop it altogether, gave me weak erections, and cost a lot. So its not a sustainable option. And the results aren't even worth it for me. 

The worst is knowing that I shouldn't feel bad about this. People get cancer, they have accidents, they lose loved ones. But I don't know how to shake the feeling that I'll just be passing time through life. Just finding a way to live in a socially acceptable enough manner until I die. Maybe killing myself if god forbid my parents weren't around. I couldn't do that to them. But I hate this body I'm in and its only going to get worse. My Dad and Uncle had lost nearly all their hair by the time they were 30. 

Ye so **** this. Sorry for the language. I have so much anger and there's nowhere for it to go. I often have to restrain myself from picking up a golf club and smashing everything in sight. I can talk myself out of it for a few days. Focus on the good things in life. Try and change my thoughts. But I can't change that feeling that floors me again when I see myself in the mirror. If I never had to look at myself again I might be ok. But mostly I feel like I'm just going to spend my whole life one step above killing myself.

----------


## ThisSucksDude

I'm in the same situation as you. I'm turning 25 soon. I thought I would be able to take it but it's really starting to get to me.

I don't think it's fair to call someone ugly if they take care of themselves (dress nicely, haircut, fit, etc), but having a receded hairline is ugliness in plain sight.

I shave my head everyday and I am getting f***ing sick of it. Always worrying about cutting myself.

I never wanted to hide behind hats but recently I've become ashamed of having my head out in public. You can still easily see a receded hairline and it REALLY makes me look ugly as f***. 

How unlucky do you have to be to go bald in your twenties? I know other people have it worse with health problems but it's like we're allowed to enjoy life but at the very minimum.

We've been placed on the sidelines by society. I know we can make the most of the hand we're dealt but that is ****ING hard as hell, where do you get that kind of energy and motivation from when baldness has already depleted that.

and I can relate a lot when you say one look in the mirror makes you not want to do anything. When I see myself looking ugly, I INSTANTLY become depressed. I don't want to talk to anyone. I don't want to THINK at all. I don't want to be in public, I don't want to be driving on the road.  I lose all hope for my future and then I start thinking of not existing anymore.

I'm just hoping for a cure in the future while I work on other things like being fit, etc. I think that's all we can do.

----------


## jamesst11

> I can't take it. I've been thinning since I was 18. Only an incredibly thick mop of hair in the first place has meant I've lasted this long. It starts off-ok my hair doesn't style as good, then ok I look a little worse than I used to but I can handle it, then you start catching the odd angle here and there that you don't like but you can hide it with hairstyles, then the times you don't like what you see in the mirror become more and more frequent, then they start to take over, and its only at exactly the right length, with exactly the right hairstyle, in the exact right conditions, ie no rain no wind no sweating. Now at 26 I've reached the point I've dreaded for so long. Every time I see myself I want to ****ing smash my skull off the mirror. I want to keep smashing it until I am just ****ing dead. I can be going about my day perfectly happy and a trip to the bathroom and a glance in the mirror makes me instantly not give a **** about anything. I went on holiday and my friends have put me in charge of collating all our photos. Every time I try I literally end up in a depression that lasts days or even weeks. I cannot stand the sight of myself. Especially next to them. They've all grown into themselves as we've gotten older. They all still feel 'young'. I'm 26 and I could pass as 40. But worse than that is the unavoidable slide down pecking order of respect. Yes all the jokes are just banter, and they would deny it if I said this to them, but its subtle. People react to you differently. They think they're better than you. My view of young bald people was the same even when I was 16. They were sad cases to be pitied but it would never be me.
> 
> If I suited being bald I wouldn't mind. I don't. At all. I had really thick hair and it kept everything in proportion. I have a big head and big features, and with big hair, I was actually quite good looking. Now I'm closer to being ugly. I tried propecia for a couple of years. It slowed it down, but didn't stop it altogether, gave me weak erections, and cost a lot. So its not a sustainable option. And the results aren't even worth it for me. 
> 
> The worst is knowing that I shouldn't feel bad about this. People get cancer, they have accidents, they lose loved ones. But I don't know how to shake the feeling that I'll just be passing time through life. Just finding a way to live in a socially acceptable enough manner until I die. Maybe killing myself if god forbid my parents weren't around. I couldn't do that to them. But I hate this body I'm in and its only going to get worse. My Dad and Uncle had lost nearly all their hair by the time they were 30. 
> 
> Ye so **** this. Sorry for the language. I have so much anger and there's nowhere for it to go. I often have to restrain myself from picking up a golf club and smashing everything in sight. I can talk myself out of it for a few days. Focus on the good things in life. Try and change my thoughts. But I can't change that feeling that floors me again when I see myself in the mirror. If I never had to look at myself again I might be ok. But mostly I feel like I'm just going to spend my whole life one step above killing myself.


 This really touched home for me.  I am 33 and I am having the same feelings as you man.  Most of my friends are balding or already bald and for me this is just f*cking torture.  I have lost most of my hair in the last year and a half mostly due to a hair transplant that caused horrible TE.  No one understands.  It was my mistake.  Every day I see people in wheel chairs, people with horrible conditions or diseases and I HATE feeling like this about something that I perpetuated and something that is just part of my genetics.  I am sorry dude.  Most of us on this site are on here because we feel the same way you do.  I have always been a handsome dude and girls have always pursued me.  When I look in the mirror I want to f*cking break it.  Tonight my girlfriend said to me, "I think you should just shave your head".  I asked her, "why do you say that?  Is it because you think my hair looks like shit or because you know how much hair loss is effecting me?".  She kept saying, "Because I just want you to be happy"  blah blah then staring directly at my hair sprayed shiney f*cking hair that has been combed in a certain way to cover my balding spots.  It seems that every day it just gets worst.  I am sorry man.  This is horrible and what's worst is that most people don't even understand.

----------


## faman

Im in a similar spot! But im 19, right now none of my friends have started balding, not close. I dont know people near my age that are balding. I know its hard,  and sometime i try to tell myself that when i will be older i will realized it was just hair and that i was over reacting, but no...im young and i dont wanma wait till im 40 to not give a **** about my hair, i want to enjoy this years as a normal young person. i may be a NW2 or 3, im taking propecia and hope at least keep it that way, but if not i will focus on other things, im pretty fit, and am planning to cpntinue growinc muscle, y can grow a beard and honestly i know that i will have a great income since i start working as i will get my father business, and tjos are the things that will keep me from making my hair secondary! Try to get ripped in the gym, and enjoy life! Travel and get to know people! Thats the best thing we can do! try no stress so much about!

----------


## MrBald

You´re not alone man, I feel exactly like you. I am 30 years old and NW6, and it has totally crushed me as a person. I am constantly working on methods to try to handle the depression and anxiety that comes with hairloss, but damn its so hard. Its not easy to lose ones youth so early in life. I feel robbed of my youth.

----------


## Dimoxynil

This thread rings so true for me right now. I used to think that the bald-unattractive thing was completely blown out of proportion until this happened to me: 

Me and my girlfriend were on holiday together in Sri Lanka staying in an amazing hotel by the beach. We befriended another nice couple, became familiar and ate together, played cards and drank. 

Over a few drinks the subject of bullying in school came up. My gf was bullied at school over her looks (absolutely nothing wrong with her looks at all ) by the boys in her year who were all Rich without a care in the world. I know it upset her which is why I always emphasised how nice looking she was. 

Years later she was at a party with the people she used to go to school with. She explained One of the guys who used to bully her had gone fully bald. she laughed out loud as she said it - the point being " look whose ugly now " at that point she looked at me in horror when she realised what she had said ( I'm NW3 ) 

I brought it up in the hotel room afterwards. It was so depressing for myself especially after all the time and energy I had spent helping her self esteem. And look whose got low self esteem now. 

We broke up a few weeks ago. Lots of factors involved but my hair loss and the negativity it causes are party to blame

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Wish I could tell you it will get better(easier to deal with) with age, but there are no guarantees that it will.  I am in my late 30's and still deal with the same up's and downs.  I started losing my hair in my early 20's and haven't liked the way I looked since then.  Some days I will look in the mirror and think: "I don't look that bad" and be able to go on about my day.  Other days I will look in the mirror and think: "I look like shit" and just walk around upset/depressed for the rest of the day.  It's sad that before hair loss I used to think I looked good, now "Not too bad" is pretty much as good as it gets.

----------


## BaldingEagle

My wife is 21 and I'm 26. She doesn't give a shit about my hair loss. 

Too many people worry no girls will want them due to hairloss and becoming depressed.

Look at how many bald men are married.

You don't need hair or money to land a decent girl. 

Many girls will turn down a bald man, but shallow whores don't make good wives.

The best thing you can do to attract a girl, or friends for that matter... Be an interesting person. Have things to say. Have skills, build character.

I started losing my hair at 20 and I've never had any issues with women. Sure some girls rejected me, and that happens to literally everyone.

At the end of the day I'm a 26 year old NW 2.5 with a 21 year old wife who's an objective 8-9. I make 40k a year which isn't impressive and I have an average build.

Hair loss sucks I get it, but it doesn't automatically remove you from attaining true happiness.

I sincerely hope you learn to love yourself and be happy.

Best of luck.

----------


## Vox

> Im in a similar spot! But im 19, right now none of my friends have started balding, not close. I dont know people near my age that are balding.


 It is not common but it can happen. For me hair loss started at 15-16. There was no visible baldness though until some years later. It was an aggressive form of diffuse hair loss, leading quickly to terminal NW7 stage in my late 20's. Not funny I can assure you. In fact, I have no idea how it feels to have a head with full hair thickness as a young man, in the start of adulthood (17-19 years old). This is rare even in a forum like this.

----------


## Vox

> My wife is 21 and I'm 26. She doesn't give a shit about my hair loss. 
> ...
> At the end of the day I'm a 26 year old NW 2.5 with a 21 year old wife who's an objective 8-9.


 I don't want to be rude or anything, but from my personal perspective (see my previous message), being NW2.5 at 26 and talking about the consequences of hair loss in your life seems more like a joke than anything else. All you have is simply a little more than a mature hairline, which is not unusual in this age.

However you don't mention the general situation of you hair. Except the receding hairline, do you have enough thickness or do you lose hair in a diffuse pattern? This can make a huge difference when you are still in the low NW stages. With a good thickness, NW2.5 is really minor in your age for all practical purposes.

----------


## Vox

> I shave my head everyday and I am getting f***ing sick of it. Always worrying about cutting myself.


 I don't shave it but I trim it down to 2 mm once per week. Much more safe. And as I said above I am NW7. Of course this still leaves the glorious horseshoe pattern visible but I don't care anymore. I look at the positive side of the situation, which is minimal hair care and maintenance and high versatility in all weather conditions, although a cap is very often necessary for protection.

----------


## VFrankenstein

I relate to a lot that has been written in this thread. The status on my hair is not so bad as some guys here but it seems like my hair loss is getting worse every week. It is something that puts me down and something I will never be able to accept. I guess I am still in denial... I guess that is why we became members of this forum after all.

But I can also cheer you up. I have the feeling that I am not getting less layed than all the other guys I know. And hair loss is only one small factor in our overall chances that we have to attract others. My brother for instance is far not the most handsome guy. He does not have much hair loss but he is smaller than most girls and has a face that none would consider as handsome. Nevertheless he always gets girls because he is charming and sociable.

----------


## recedoroy

> Nevertheless he always gets girls because he is charming and sociable.


 Ye loads of people say things like that and I get it. But for me I was always an introverted person. With my hair I was shy, but underneath that quietly confident and laid back. Without my hair that has turned into socially awkward and chronically insecure. I try and be more outgoing in social situations than I used to be but it just comes off as awkward. I'm an introvert trying to be in an extrovert. I was never the type to be the centre of attention and tell stories and start conversations with people at parties etc. But girls seemed drawn to me. It is a really bad way to be I know that but it was just the way it was for me. Without the initial physical attraction I really don't know how to get girls to like me. And I wasn't some ****y good looking guy, even when I liked how I looked I was really shy. I think that's why losing my hair has had such a huge effect on me. It's really all about confidence. I know there's loads of people who can handle it and are successful and do well with women, but they were probably built that way even before they lost their hair in terms of confidence. It grates me a little when people give that type of advice using them as examples. It's like oh ok I'll just go and re-wire my whole personality. But ye, I know that's the only option, to change the way you see yourself, and I'm trying. I'm trying to see myself as the things that I do and the things that I say and the opinions that I have instead of the face I see in the mirror. But its hard as hell and I haven't managed it yet. That's me in the mirror and I ****ing hate myself.

----------


## fiki

I lost hair when I was 15th due to alopecia... Also had long hair, I was a metalhead... But life goes one... Try reading some stoic philosophy, if you can't controle the outcome, it's not logical to get emotional about it

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

If you have longish, moppish hair... dermmatch. It's the greatest. Doesn't give a damn about water, wind or anything.

----------


## boatbuff

i know your pain but life is not about a full head of hair i think you need to find your calling in life and go for it don't just sit cry about your hair and screw what people think take Rogaine twice a day and stop feeling sorry for your self i know a lot of guys with bald heads who have nice girls great jobs and money some guys look great bald and some look great with a buzz cut pick one stop dragging you self down with self pitty 80% of men will have thinning hair your far from alone in this so my advice to you is to get into cars build one find a hobby get out and enjoy being healthy and being alive take your mind off it it seems you have to much time on your hands your generation has failed you all still live with your moms and do nothing important but play video games and social media us as parents have failed to by not forcing you into getting a job and move out at 21

----------


## boatbuff

it sucks my cousin lost his hair at 19 he dressed up nice was the life of the party he worked it well i think in your mind your a social outcast but thats far from the truth i was in LA this summer i seen a guy at the beach jogging he had a very short almost bald buzz cut the guy was in top shape tanned he looked great and he looked the best around and was far from a outcast i wanted to buzz my hair that day and become a fitness nut but i worked hard to get my hair back on track and im fit from good jeans passed to me

----------


## VFrankenstein

> I'm trying to see myself as the things that I do and the things that I say and the opinions that I have instead of the face I see in the mirror. But its hard as hell and I haven't managed it yet. That's me in the mirror and I ****ing hate myself.


 It's fine to feel beaten about you body but you really have to understand that we are not our body or not even our thoughts. If you come to understand that you are not your body a lot problems will be solved by itself. This is some Asian philosophy and belief which is always helpful for me.

If you feel like your confidence suffers from the way your hair looks like then you can still focus on some other aspects of the body. I do exercise and it helps me with my confidence. If you think about what physical aspects women really look at when they meet a men you will realize that they care about how your hands look like, how you smell and how you dress yourself. So it all comes down to the fact that you take care of your body (what you obviously do if you treat your hair loss) and that you can also handle a relationship well.

----------


## Frosty1992

I have just read this and you have totally hit the nail on the head dude. I'm 23 and I absolutely hate my hair. I have tried to avoid myself in the mirror/reflections, anything to make sure I don't catch a glance at my awful hair. I despise it. I keep hoping with each new product I try, or new technique that my hair will look thicker and fuller. However this never happens. I tried Propecia for two months and I had a huge shed. It scared the life out of me so I stopped it and it has only just made my hair worse. I am at the end of my tether with the way I look and my hair. All I want to do, is look I the mirror and think 'you look good today' however that hasn't happened in a good three years. 

I feel your pain man, I really do. Just know that this is a place where you can vent your anger and tell people how you really feel without being judged or discriminated against. 

Let's just hope there's a miracle cure soon.

----------


## Onion Knight

> My wife is 21 and I'm 26. She doesn't give a shit about my hair loss. 
> 
> Too many people worry no girls will want them due to hairloss and becoming depressed.
> 
> Look at how many bald men are married.
> 
> You don't need hair or money to land a decent girl. 
> 
> Many girls will turn down a bald man, but shallow whores don't make good wives.
> ...


 That's the true people need to understand that hair doesn't bring you girls.

----------


## fred970

> I don't want to be rude or anything, but from my personal perspective (see my previous message), being NW2.5 at 26 and talking about the consequences of hair loss in your life seems more like a joke than anything else. All you have is simply a little more than a mature hairline, which is not unusual in this age.


 This, for god's sake I was a slick NW5 at 22 years old, and my hair transplant at 24 brought me back to a NW2.5!

This guy has no idea about what the reality of baldness is. I have only one thing to say to that BaldingEagle: wait until you're bald.

----------


## jamesst11

> This, for god's sake I was a slick NW5 at 22 years old, and my hair transplant at 24 brought me back to a NW2.5!
> 
> This guy has no idea about what the reality of baldness is. I have only one thing to say to that BaldingEagle: wait until you're bald.


 It's not a f*cking contest you guys... Y'all have so much self pity that whenever some one else has a personal issue, you turn it around on them and make yours SOOOOO much more significant.  The "reality" of baldness is different for different people, just as the reality of anything else.  You win though Fred... you went super bald at such a young age, and that is obviously worst than anything ANY of us are experiencing on here.

----------


## BaldingEagle

> This, for god's sake I was a slick NW5 at 22 years old, and my hair transplant at 24 brought me back to a NW2.5!
> 
> This guy has no idea about what the reality of baldness is. I have only one thing to say to that BaldingEagle: wait until you're bald.


 I'm sorry you feel that way but any hairloss at all is devastating to many.

Also I hopefully won't ever go bald. I'm tolerating finasteride 1.25mg a day and 5% minox twice a day very well so with that combination odds are I gain rather than lose while waiting for future treatments.

----------


## fred970

> *I'm sorry you feel that way but any hairloss at all is devastating to many.*
> 
> Also I hopefully won't ever go bald. I'm tolerating finasteride 1.25mg a day and 5% minox twice a day very well so with that combination odds are I gain rather than lose while waiting for future treatments.


 It's not, NW5 and NW2.5 are worlds apart. You say I should feel bad for still being NW2.5? Hell I don't, I think my hair line is badass and I love my current shaved look.

But to compare that to a slick shiny infinite forehead NW5? It doesn't compare really. People who agonize over anything under a NW3 should learn something called perspective.

----------


## Not giving up

> It's not, NW5 and NW2.5 are worlds apart. You say I should feel bad for still being NW2.5? Hell I don't, I think my hair line is badass and I love my current shaved look.
> 
> But to compare that to a slick shiny infinite forehead NW5? It doesn't compare really. People who agonize over anything under a NW3 should learn something called perspective.


 One of the hardest parts of hairloss is not knowing where that loss will end up. Hairloss doesn't become psychologically difficult ONCE your bald, it's hard throughout. Sometimes the calm before the storm can be so much worse. You spend that time convincing yourself it'll be an impossible storm; when the reality is it might not be so bad. But during that time, you'll torture yourself. 
The paranoia of hairloss, whether it's a NW2 or 5, it still hits everyone.

It is not a competition. Period.

----------


## fred970

> One of the hardest parts of hairloss is not knowing where that loss will end up. Hairloss doesn't become psychologically difficult ONCE your bald, it's hard throughout. Sometimes the calm before the storm can be so much worse. You spend that time convincing yourself it'll be an impossible storm; when the reality is it might not be so bad. But during that time, you'll torture yourself. 
> The paranoia of hairloss, whether it's a NW2 or 5, it still hits everyone.
> 
> It is not a competition. Period.


 You're completely right. And I'll tell you now, it's not as horrible as you think it will be. I know, I have been in both states (balding and worrying how it will be, and then actually bald).

You think that when you're going to be bald, it's going to be the end of the world. Well I was bald, at 22, and it wasn't the end of the world. Sure it sucked a lot for some social situations.

But besides a *minority* of men and women (I tried to date) being extremely harsh, my life was still going globally well. So I can tell as someone who has been on both sides of the fence:

NW2's are wrong to worry so much about the future. You still have hair, enjoy it, and when you don't have it anymore, you'll just get rejected by girls a lot more and mocked by random assholes.

That's all. But still, it made me want to have a hair transplant, because I didn't want to be looking over my shoulder for yet another insult from someone.

----------


## LogicalBald068

I do appreciate to not giving up  Hair loss is something which we can not say anytime when it will end up. We can not predict the future about hair loss or fall but we can reduce the worries and anxiety for which hair loss is one of the significant reason

----------


## keebler239

> One of the hardest parts of hairloss is not knowing where that loss will end up. Hairloss doesn't become psychologically difficult ONCE your bald, it's hard throughout. Sometimes the calm before the storm can be so much worse. You spend that time convincing yourself it'll be an impossible storm; when the reality is it might not be so bad. But during that time, you'll torture yourself. 
> The paranoia of hairloss, whether it's a NW2 or 5, it still hits everyone.
> 
> It is not a competition. Period.


 I also think that there's something about the finality of it - Knowing that you'll probably never get your hair back and be stuck with very few options for the rest of your life (Unless some kind of miracle treatment comes out soon). As a young man this can be devastating. I know that's what bothers me most. Also, there are many people who are OK bald, but look much better with hair so it can still be a downer.

----------


## kadze

I perfectly understand that majority of guys don't benefit from balding. But honestly, you are turning your own lives into hell. 

self-pity will destroy you

----------


## alex777

> That's the true people need to understand that hair doesn't bring you girls.


 Yet it is a sign of being young and healthy, is it not? To me it seems that as you're aging, hairloss will emphasise and speed up you getting out of that league. I guess I'm being too dramatic and generalising, but a 19yo girl with a bald dude is either sugar-daddy kind of relationship, or just not happening. Either way, doesn't look natural.

----------


## GNX

really? well I can assure it aint attracting any girls either..... would u be attracted to a chic who was balding? no i didn't think so. so why wud u think women wud be attracted to a balding man? their not! and its simply a sign of old age and there is nothn youthful about a balding guy. 

yea yea yea I know there a exceptions to every rule but the rule is young hot chics in general are NOT attracted to balding dudes PERIOD!




> That's the true people need to understand that hair doesn't bring you girls.

----------


## Trouse5858

I've only ever commented on the cutting edge section but I felt like I needed to respond to this threat because of how depressed I am at the moment.  What's funny to me is that everyone here seems to make the connection between baldness and old age, or a lack of youth.  Honestly, I see plenty of guys who are bald and look plenty young to me, but maybe that's just a reflection of my own situation.  My hairloss doesn't make me look older, it just makes me look considerably worse.  An unthinkable combination is that my skin has been getting worse and worse for the better part of a couple years.  So not only am I short (5'8), I'm balding pretty rapidly in a diffuse manner and I have bad skin.  Like seriously, how much of a sadistic asshol.e must I have been in my past life right??

Balding has ruined me in a way that I could never have imagined.  It's taken my self-esteem hostage and I don't see myself ever realizing the confidence I had when I was a teenager.  I sometimes sit around and fantasize about the horrific things that I would gladly put myself through if I could just get my hair back.  Waterboarding, anal rape, a year of solitary confinement: you name it. I'm not even kidding, I would jump at the chance to make any of these trade-offs.  If it is even remotely socially acceptable to wear a hat, I've got one on.  

As someone else mentioned, the hardest part is just knowing that barring some remarkable advancements in hairloss treatments, I will never again be able to get out of the shower and start off my day thinking I look good.  That's a truly horrible realization that I wouldn't wish on anyone.  I just got invited to a wedding next year because two of my friends are tying the knot down south and one of the first things I thought about was how I was probably going to be the only "friend" who was bald.  I'm only 25, this is the first wedding I get to go to where I will be able to party my face off and the first thing I think about is my goddamn vertex.  Like I could buy a $5,000 Italian tailored suit, have a two week Caribbean tan and be coming off a steroid cycle and I am going to look worse than just about every guy there who has a full head of lettuce to rock.  It's a poisonous mind-set that I just can't shake.  (That was longer than I anticipated, sorry for ranting...)

----------


## I hate this

I feel u dude I'm getting.closer.N closer tosuicide everyday not many people understand n not every guy can look good people don't understand the permanent shame humiliation the sense of feeling inferior the mocky the inadequate life opportunities the change of ur sprite a once can conquer anything and a feeling of being free is replaced with self hate feeling weak less appealing. I gave up my life I quit everything I don't take care of myself at all.cuz of this to.the.people that say acting this way won't get u a girl I say I couldn't get a girl when I was handsome N had money n n loved myself n had confidence this is about our own self satisfaction of our own perceived image that represents our character its a deseise that hinder a n alters ur life makes things rougher n worst of all no one sees it as an issue and no one thinks it as big.as.it is they hear people.sad about n look at them.with belittlment n think we are just be I.g wimps or cacti.g ridiculous over hair but the contrast it hold on the average face is so devastating to ur looks when it gone so give.majority if bald man look old n bitter some.might look.Good but that's a select few

----------

